# Skiing or Snowboarding?



## Smithen (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, so I just got back from skiing all day today as a christmas gift from my girlfriend, it got me to thinking how many of you out there like to go skiing or snowboarding? If so what are your favorite places to go to?

Tyler


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2010)

Scuba diving. In the TROPICS. The only problem with snow is that it is COLD. Not good tortoise weather.


----------



## pugsandkids (Dec 26, 2010)

Snowboarding! I went skiing once 13 years ago, loved the snow and scenery, hated the skis. Three years ago we outfitted the whole family with gear, and hired a personal instructor for a whole day up on Mount Shasta, CA. The investment totally paid off, we all love to board and look forward to it every year. We are gone at least every other weekend!

Tom, scuba diving is fun too.


----------



## TLL (Dec 26, 2010)

skiing 
i know its a little more old school than snowboarding, but i like it that way.
i like big bear. but that's just because i havent been to mammoth haha
scuba diving seems sooo FUN ! i've gotta try


----------



## onarock (Dec 26, 2010)

Both, but I prefer to surf. To pick my favorit snow destination is hard but I'll give it a shot
Terrain = Kirkwood, Sierra at Tahoe
Park = Mammoth
Powder = Anywhere in the Wasatch (Park City)
Late Season = Whistler
Party = Heavenly (what can I say, I like to gamble)
No lift lines = Anywhere in Idaho
Sorry Colorado, Ive been to many places up there and all I can say is, over priced, crowded and over rated. Now I'm sure someone from Colorado is going to come on here and set me straight. You might say the same for Tahoe, but hey, they got Casino's.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 26, 2010)

Snowboarding! Favorite places: anywhere on the wasatch front, but favorites are Nordic Valley (now wolf mountain, super super cheap with a military discount), powder mountain, and snowbasin. I was lucky enough to grow up within 20 minutes of all 3  and within about 3 of Nordic  Used to be able to come home from high school and go snowboarding for a couple hours before dinner, any day I felt like it. 

jealous anyone?


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 27, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Snowboarding! Favorite places: anywhere on the wasatch front, but favorites are Nordic Valley (now wolf mountain, super super cheap with a military discount), powder mountain, and snowbasin. I was lucky enough to grow up within 20 minutes of all 3  and within about 3 of Nordic  Used to be able to come home from high school and go snowboarding for a couple hours before dinner, any day I felt like it.
> 
> jealous anyone?



no not jealous at all, me dont like the cold..
i like snowboarding, i do it w/ my hubsband but like tom said too cold and wet.. and torties dont like that. but i love the scene from inside the cabin in front of the fireplace lol


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 27, 2010)

My kids grandfather owns a ski resort in Nh. and I've never even tried it.I've worked outside all my life,so playing in the snow doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## icicle (Dec 27, 2010)

Another vote for Scuba Diving, and chock up another for Snowboarding.


----------



## moswen (Dec 27, 2010)

skiing!!! we skiid for 10 years, then as teenagers me and my sister decided that we wanted to try snowboarding, so we spent all day busting our butts and our knees, and getting hit on by our board instructor more than being taught by him. so, at the end of the day, we both decided that we would have WAY more fun for the rest of the trip on skiis... so i have stayed true to our skis ever since! my sis tried a couple of times after that, and she prefers boarding now.

arapahoe basin in colorado is nice, because there are no boarders allowed. crested butte is a nice medium mountain, it has really awesome back trails and i love it. keysone is great, taos and new mexico are good beginner mountains. i stopped doing blacks when i was a teenager and i lost myself, skiis slid out from under me, landed flat on my back, and couldn't breathe for what seemed like ages. scared the crap out of me. i've decided since then that i still enjoy the blues and some easy blacks, and my life... so... lol! i quit being an adrenaline junky and just decided to enjoy myself being the fastest skiier on the blues lol! 

my sister is working on a military base up in munich/garmish, germany, she teaches boarding up there, she says what we have in the states are NOTHING like those mountains! 

my husband and i tried to go scuba diving last year on our anniversary in greece, but he had awful allergies to something out there on the islands, and he couldn't equalize... so we'll have to save that for another day. but it was fun the one time we got out there!


----------



## pugsandkids (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, favorite places...I've only been to our local mountains. Mt. Ashland, OR is so steep that their slogan is "Its steeper here"
Mt. Shasta, CA beautiful, with a really great beginner lift that leads to dozens of trails. 
Mt. Bachelor, OR Always stormy and unpredictable. On a good day its amazing, on a bad day you feel like you might die on the mountain.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 27, 2010)

Neither never seen snow, don't see the purpose of hurtling yourself down a mountain on two thin wooden boards, or one wooden board for snowboarders. But to each their own.


----------



## pugsandkids (Dec 27, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Neither never seen snow, don't see the purpose of hurtling yourself down a mountain on two thin wooden boards, or one wooden board for snowboarders. But to each their own.



I know, it sounds crazy. But the scenery, unbelievably clean air, and feeling ALIVE are the payoffs!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 27, 2010)

NEVER SEEN SNOW! That's always so crazy to me when I meet arizonas and others that have never seen it. Oh, how blissful it would be to never know the torture that is shoveling sidewalks during a blizzard, just so you can stay on top of the snow before it becomes too much to handle.


----------



## jackrat (Dec 27, 2010)

For me,it's either scuba or skydiving.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 28, 2010)

jackrat said:


> For me,it's either scuba or skydiving.


I like to scuba, but skydiving is something I am simultaneously excited and scared to death to try. Knowing my luck, I would be the one in a million who chute and back up chute does not open, Then you have a couple of minutes to replay your life and then decide where it all went wrong.


----------



## Smithen (Dec 30, 2010)

Skydiving I have always wanted to try, plan on it sometime. I would also like to scuba but I never learned to swim so it is kinda hard. Next time I can make it to a slope I plan on trying snowboarding.

Tyler


----------



## Jerseynox (Jan 1, 2011)

grew up skiing, going to the poconos in PA, allow me to reminisce 
so like 20/24 something years ago the local radio station 9.33WMMR phila pa had its yearly take the day off on the slopes $9.33 lift tickets and the morning DJ(pierre robert, pron. ro bare ) would broadcast from the slopes while skiing but this year he tried snowboarding. my friend and i were busting his stones because he was falling all over the place (we used to do everything the station had to offer louie/louie parade,comedy clubs,concert & shows so they knew us a little bit) anyhow after half a day of busting his stones and helping him up from his falls, he was like lets see how u guys do on snow boards and he had them set us up with snowboards for the rest of the day. going from skiing to boarding is not an easy change, we spent more time on our butts than on the board, was a fun day but ill stick with skiing


----------

